# Kenevo sl



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

Didnt see a forum dedicated to this bike. So creating one!

I picked up an kenevo sl expert S3 this week. Coming off a 2020 turbo levo expert carbon.

While I loved the levo, more power, better power, more range, feels more MTB that most/all other full size ebikes that I have ridden (Kona and yt). This bike is better for me. I didn't like the long chainstays on the levo (455 vs 442) and the weight on steep trails with sharp turns forced me to change my riding style a bit. Not at all with the kenevo sl. This bike just feels like a badass MTB.

I don't think range is going to be an issue either. For the majority of my rides I'll climb a 3 or 4k feet and not use a full battery on KSL. With my levo I was always getting home with 50% battery after a ride. Why carry the extra weight.

I'd say if you are in good shape (climb 4000ft on regular bike on the regular) then the KSL is the ebikes for you.

I


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I like climbing 4000' in 90 minutes though... Not sure I could give that up with a smaller motor.

I would love to ride a kenevoSL downhill though. I'm sure it feels great.

And if you're looking for better forums to discuss KSL, there are hundreds of posts here with lots of people on the bike already.






Specialized







www.emtbforums.com


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

jlf.ski.bike.sail said:


> Didnt see a forum dedicated to this bike. So creating one!
> 
> I picked up an kenevo sl expert S3 this week. Coming off a 2020 turbo levo expert carbon.
> 
> ...


Timely post, I'm on the edge of making the switch back to an ebike and the KSL is the front runner. I sold my FF Levo as I found the weight a bit of a chore throwing it around especially nearing the end of a decent ride.


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

RBoardman said:


> I like climbing 4000' in 90 minutes though... Not sure I could give that up with a smaller motor.
> 
> I would love to ride a kenevoSL downhill though. I'm sure it feels great.
> 
> ...


yeah that is a good point. with less power you are definitly climbing slower and an equivalent vert ride will be slower.

I think the true test is when i ride with all my full fat emtb buddies. With my levo (everyone else is on yt, norco, or kona) i was by far ahead of everyone on range and speed of climb. I think that was a combination of bike power and fitness. I think with the KSL i'll be at a disadvantage with power. I'm hoping it will be some motiviation to stay in good shape..hopefully it doesnt kill the group vibe with me way in the back.. we'll see!


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

jlf.ski.bike.sail said:


> yeah that is a good point. with less power you are definitly climbing slower and an equivalent vert ride will be slower.
> 
> I think the true test is when i ride with all my full fat emtb buddies. With my levo (everyone else is on yt, norco, or kona) i was by far ahead of everyone on range and speed of climb. I think that was a combination of bike power and fitness. I think with the KSL i'll be at a disadvantage with power. I'm hoping it will be some motiviation to stay in good shape..hopefully it doesnt kill the group vibe with me way in the back.. we'll see!


So did my first ride with buddies on "Full fat" ebikes. YT Decoy, 2019 Turbo Levo, and Scott E-Ransom (whatever model that is named). If we road in trail and i put in a manageable increased effort than them, riding together worked well. My conclusion is that if you are in better shape than your fellow full fat ebike riders, then you will keep up (in speed and range) just fine. we pedaled about 2500 feet and i had about 50% battery left. I was riding in trail on steep parts of climb and eco on mellow parts of the climb.

I think with an extender i could probably boost my "Trail" mode a bit and make it even more comfortable.

I'm no longer worried about keeping up with my homeis on full fat ebikes. That said, i definitely was putting more effort. I'm happy with that, keeps ya honest!

One thing my buddies noticed about riding the kenevo sl, is that the no-assist mode felt way better than on their ebikes. I noticed the same thing when on some mellow single track the other day.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

One advantage of the SL 1.1 Mahle/Specialized motor is virtually no drag when assist turned off.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

neat bike for sure. quiet on the flat, but it's hard to get over the noise when climbing.

I wonder if there is any truth to the rumor that the 1.1 motor bikes are designed to be modular, suggesting the future 1.2, 1.3, etc motors made in the future might be bolt in.

Or the idea that they could make an Al BB frame that would bolt in making the bike fully non-e @ not much more weight than a regular bike once that motor and battery are out.

Whatever you wanted, you could config the bike for it. Neat idea...if true.


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

Whiterabbitt said:


> neat bike for sure. quiet on the flat, but it's hard to get over the noise when climbing.
> 
> I wonder if there is any truth to the rumor that the 1.1 motor bikes are designed to be modular, suggesting the future 1.2, 1.3, etc motors made in the future might be bolt in.
> 
> ...


yeah that would be sweet! imagine if it was easily swappable! One "leaner" motor for all day epics where range a priority and one "bigger" motor for splurging on power for 90 min hot laps on your local trails.

Though im not sure how much incentive specialized has to enable customers to not spend 11k every few years!


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Not sure how many customers are the 11k every few years type compared to me, who has owned two bikes for the past 22 years: a 97 Cannondale frame built up, and a Kenevo in '20. I will never own more than two bikes, I don't have as much time to ride as I want as it is.

But If I traded my FFK for a KSL, Spec could easily upsell me on a battery extender. And if they made it modular I sure as heck would buy a "no motor" BB frame that bolts in. And if they sold a 60Nm (or more, even FF) motor for $1000 or so for "short rides", I'd probably have to buy that for when I wanna session the local climb-and-fall but don;t have the time for a proper ride. And then I'd probably have to buy another battery extender.

Yeah , I can easily see myself getting happily nickel and dimed with a modular motor mount. But I'll never see a KSL in my stable unless the Kenevo were gone. Doesn't make sense for me to own two e-bikes much less two moderns.

Anyway, it's a rumor, so probably false? But a guy can dream.


----------



## Druster (Jul 5, 2016)

HELP PLEASE!

I just bought a bnew kenevo sl sworks frame set from fanatik bikes. I've built it now but after I connected to the mission control app, the display on mastermind is now telling me: PLEASE UPDATE BEFORE RIDING with a 15kph turtle image. I don't have any Spez retailers near me. Urgently need your help. Thanks.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

^How to update your Turbo e-bike's TCU Display and Motor in Mission Control (2020) | Specialized

If that does not work, you need to take it to a dealer. I was talking to my LBS, and like Apple and other computer companies, the more advanced software for troubleshooting/diag/updates connects to servers that Specialized operate, necessitating a login/handshake, meaning the bike may actually need to go to an LBS. Blame this on e-bike regulation....

This is why I bought a KSL instead of a direct to consumer, because I have many dealers near me.... Otherwise for an analog bike, one can simply purchase any tool needed.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Super nice ebike! I just wish the motor would put out at least 60nm of torque and the Kenevo SL would be on the top of my list. Hopefully in the near future Specialized will redo their SL line with slightly more torque. 

I have the Levo Gen 2 and will probably soon up grade to the Gen 3 Levo. Put the long travel shock/linkage Cascade kit on to get 165mm rear wheel travel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Druster said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> I just bought a bnew kenevo sl sworks frame set from fanatik bikes. I've built it now but after I connected to the mission control app, the display on mastermind is now telling me: PLEASE UPDATE BEFORE RIDING with a 15kph turtle image. I don't have any Spez retailers near me. Urgently need your help. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1973378


Are you in the PI or the states?


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Got tired of debris mucking up the shelf where the shock linkage sits. A $10 front mudguard that came with my DJ bars hopefully will fix this. Want to make a custom molded one with kydex as there is still the increasing gap at the top of the linkage.


----------



## ChrisIbu (8 mo ago)

Druster said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> I just bought a bnew kenevo sl sworks frame set from fanatik bikes. I've built it now but after I connected to the mission control app, the display on mastermind is now telling me: PLEASE UPDATE BEFORE RIDING with a 15kph turtle image. I don't have any Spez retailers near me. Urgently need your help. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1973378


I have exactly the same issue and the retailer doesn't know what to do. 
Have you solved it? 
I'm tired of searching the web.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

In the US you just update from Mission Control, however in much of the EU you will need to use a dealer.


----------

